# 12ga or 20ga



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

The only shotgun I've ever had is an 870 Wingmaster in 12ga. I've started looking at a few O/U shotguns (leaning towards Browning Citoris). I found a couple of good deals on 20ga models, but I'm hesitant to go that route. I would use it primarily for pheasant. I've never hunted preserves, just the true wild birds, which often flush out well ahead. This is especially true since I do quite a bit of December hunting. If I were hunting preserves, I may pick up the 2oga more readily. Since I don't typically have an abundance of close shots, would I be better off sticking with a 12? I found a 20ga at a discount that fits me well; if it were a 12, I'd own it. A 20, ...? How much knock down will I be losing at longer ranges?
Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I use a 20 all season for pheasants without any 'range' issue.A 3 inch 20 is near identical to a 12 ga 2 and 3/4 inch load if that matters to you.3 inch 6s for grouse and early pheasants,5s for late season birds.Steel 4s if hunting where required-or if $$ isn't an issue,heavy shot which is really nasty.
A good buy on a Citori?I'd do it.


----------



## Call'emIn (Dec 4, 2009)

I rarely hunt with a 12ga, I find that a 28ga is what I prefer. If you practice with the 20 and shoot it well, it will treat you well. Shot placement and choke restriction are key.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Switched to a 20ga O/Ufor pheasants about 6 years ago and would never go back to a 12 ga!

Reasons
1. Lighter, this the greatest reason
2. Seam to have a mucher higher kill success, gun has excellent fit and easier to get into proper position.
3. Lighter, this is really the reason, as long as my kill ratio has not dropped even increased. Last week killed 3 roosters in 2 shoots with 3inch #5 golden pheasant load.

Did I mention lighter, get the 20ga if such a great price and if you do not like I will buy!


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I find 20's seem to fit better and 3inch 20 is about the same as 2 3/4 12....I think you would be fine with the 20...


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i love my 12 gauge citori, but i shot a 20 gauge citori for a while in high school and that was a great gun too. when hunting late season roosters i would load up with bismuth or hevi-6's for a little extra knockdown power.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

x4 for the 20. Great pheasant gun. I have a pair of Brownings in 12 ga that I don't take out anymore. Just my wifes 20 Beretta. Plenty of gun.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I shoot 28, 20, 12, and 10 ga. guns. They all have their use. That said, I just returned from my first week in North Dakota. I harvested my three birds every day, all on public land with the exception of the final day. I Used the 28 ga one day, the 12 ga. one day, and the 20 ga. for the other 5 days. The 20 did fine on roosters, my border collie didn't have to run down a bunch of cripples either. I was shooting 1 oz. handloads of #5 "magnum" lead shot at only 1185 fps. The gun is choked imp. cyl./ mod. Performance on pheasants was solid and I shot many sharptails too. Go ahead and get the 20. Find good ammo with hard shot (nickle plated is not always harder either, I tested the stuff BPI sells a few days ago and it was the softest shot I had ever found). 
For the money I do feel the Beretta is a better built and handling gun than the Browning though. But that is just personal preference. Mine is actually a side by side gun, but those don't seem popular these days. :thumb:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The more shot in the air, the better. That's what the 12 has over the 20. When you go to a 3" you sacrifice pattern; it strings the shot rather than clumping it. Less pattern density. Patterns from a 3" 20 are horrible. The best patterning load in a 20 is a 7/8 ounce load.

There is no weight difference between today's 12's and 20's. All of the ones I have come in at about 6#3oz and that includes my Benellie 12 UL. So to me, it's strictly a matter of preference or what you shoot better. I'm convinced though that the 12 results in fewer crippled pheasant in the field.

If you're shooting pheasant over pointing dog's, that's one thing because your shots are going to be closer than behind a flusher. That's where the 20 is fine, for closer shots behind a flusher. IMO. Otherwise, I stick to a 12 for pheasant.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry man but the 20 gauge is a lot lighter and as I get older sure helps me get gun in position. I am more worried about a quick accurate shot than the load and gauge of a gun. 20 gauge is 15% lighter and that is huge for an old guy like me.

ULTRA LIGHT SPECIFICATIONS 
ULTRA LIGHT 12-GAUGE 2-3/4" AND 3" 10801 24" WeatherCoat™ 45.5" *6.0 lbs*. $1599 
ULTRA LIGHT 20-GAUGE 2-3/4" AND 3" 10803 24" WeatherCoat™ 45.5" *5.2 lbs*. $1599


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with all those who advocate not a specific gauge, but a gun that fits well and you feel comfortable in handling. Personally I use both a 28 ga. and 20 ga. O/U on pheasants, nearly identical Browning Citori's with straight stocks. These are both super-light models and so they're comfortable to carry for long days afield. I still chase chukar and it's wonderful to have a light gun for chasing up and down steep hillsides after these birds.

Nothing wrong with a 16 ga. or a 12 ga. -- just not my preference. You can't argue with simple math and good ballistics -- if you put more pellets in the pattern, you'll kill more birds. I typically miss birds not because I didn't throw enough pellets or the pellets weren't bunched right, but because I don't shoot straight (under-lead is my typical error; I know I've riled up a lot of pheasant tail feathers over the years). Heck, if I could find a 10 ga. O/U that weighs 5.5 lbs., I would probably shoot it on pheasants and accept the cost to my shoulder.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

ChukarBob said:


> Heck, if I could find a 10 ga. O/U that weighs 5.5 lbs., I would probably shoot it on pheasants and accept the cost to my shoulder.


Now that would hurt. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Heck 10 ga shells probably weight 1/2 lb.... :lol:


----------



## classicshooting (Apr 20, 2011)

There can be no doubt that a 20ga is adequate for hunting pheasant but the question of which is the better of the two remains.

In questions such as these, I defer to an old time authority who was far more expert than I will ever be. His name was Sir Ralph Payne-Gallwey.



> A gun, whether it be the usual 12-bore or a smaller size, may, as far as mere fit goes, suit equally well; but the shooter has to consider many things besides this very necessary feature of his gun. For instance, if a shooter is not of a strong build, he should carry a gun to match his strength-one that, when he is a little tired, does not seem as if the barrels had a lump of lead at the muzzle when put up for a shot. There is no surer sign of a gun being too heavy than if, at the end of the day, the muzzle points under the mark, or when, on bringing it to the shoulder in the evening, it seems a pound or two heavier than it did in the morning.
> 
> If a gun is too heavy for a man's strength at first, it will always be so, especially in regard to quick aiming-which means placing the muzzle fair on the game, or the point chosen by the eyes, directly the gun is put to the shoulder.*
> 
> ...


Notwithstanding the above, if you enjoy using your 20ga for pheasant hunting, then I encourage you to do so. After all, don't we engage in shooting and hunting for the fun?


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

20 hands down


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

State of mind... state of mind............ buy a 20 and keep telling yourself it will work and it will.......... I started hunting ducks with a single shot 410. Looking back through the years I'm not sure my kill increased thta much when I went to the 12. Now I'm using a 20 and it still works as well for me as the 12..... Thats not to say it doesn't have its limitations.......


----------

